# Hearing and "voice"



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

At 13 or a bit more, Barker the Elder's hearing seems minimal. Over the last month I've noticed that her "voice" is changing, too. Is any of the change of voice attributable to her hearing loss? I forgot to ask the vet when she called about Barker the Younger. 

I thought I'd ask here and see if anyone had any direct experience with this or if I need to be concerned about something else going on.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereAt 13 or a bit more, Barker the Elder's hearing seems minimal. Over the last month I've noticed that her "voice" is changing, too. Is any of the change of voice attributable to her hearing loss? I forgot to ask the vet when she called about Barker the Younger.
> 
> I thought I'd ask here and see if anyone had any direct experience with this or if I need to be concerned about something else going on.


It's strange, I was going to post later today asking the same question. Honey was 13 in June and her voice is getting hoarse, almost like she has a bad case of laryngitis. She may have lost some hearing, but so far she's not what I would term hearing impaired. I can't recall when I first noticed the vocal change, it's been at least three months ago. Sadly, I keep forgetting to ask the vet about it.

The only other time this happened to one of the Hooligans was when Yukon was diagnosed with Polymyotsis. Thank goodness, besides the raspy voice, Honey doesn't seem to have any of the symptoms Yukon had.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When the voice first started I worried about pneumonia because we had a bout of that last year and it was scary. But she's in pretty good spirits, not weakening like they do so rapidly with pneumonia.

Maybe we should start a pool for the rest of the board to speculate on who will remember to follow through with their vet first????


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere...
> Maybe we should start a pool for the rest of the board to speculate on who will remember to follow through with their vet first????










The way my mind has been going lately, I'll be the first to vote for you!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Idunno I was out there today to have the IV tube taken out & forgot all about asking.....

Sheesh!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

When Kramer got adjusted and acupuncture his voice came back louder, which that vet speculated was some kind of constriction or something on the vocal cords. 

However, if you think about it, who would win a shouting contest-a person in their 80's or one in their 40's? Vocal cords weaken or whatever makes us sound...older. 

I just wish they didn't have to get old.


----------

